

Google announces open source patent pledge, won't sue 'unless first attacked' - publicfig
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/28/4156614/google-opa-open-source-patent-pledge-wont-sue-unless-attacked

======
ad93611
The fact that this is only for 10 of Google's patents makes me think that this
is a PR stunt.

YC companies have a even better pledge here, <http://thepatentpledge.org/> It
sure would be nice to see Google join this pledge.

------
benologist
Rewrite of [http://google-opensource.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/taking-
stand...](http://google-opensource.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/taking-stand-on-
open-source-and-patents.html)

